# A beautiful day knitting with KPers



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

The MARICUT knitters met to kni t today instead of just eat! We really enjoyed it!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

And a good time was had by all!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Looks like fun!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That really looks like fun!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a wonderful group we are !!!
Thanks so much Pat for offering your lovely home to us.
I really enjoyed myself.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

What a wonderful group of gals who were actually knitting !! On Thursdays, sometimes we talk so much we forget to move our hands !!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

We had a great day !!!!
Thank you Pat.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Looks like all you lovely lady had fun.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

You all look so very nice. Would have loved to drop by! I wish I could find a knitting club in my area.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a nice group - looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like fun, would all of you be interested in moving to Indiana. Could use your help in my knitting. 

Linda


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Lots of fun for everyone! Got some knitting accomplished as well!


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Had a great time. A special big thank you to Pat for opening her lovely home to us all!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

What a lovely group of girls!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh how we LOVE our knitting!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

look at you ladies go! How fun. wish I had a group to go to.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

How wonderful to have a knitting group. Everyone is having a great time and I am sure enjoying a lot of conversations.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

wow! looks like everyone is having a lot of fun. Good for you ladies! Great photos!


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

MimiPat said:


> The MARICUT knitters met to kni t today instead of just eat! We really enjoyed it!


Well, you gals look like you're having fun!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

How fun that you all met up.


----------

